# Older people who live in Thailand



## finy (May 22, 2010)

Maybe its you or you know someone.

Do they want to get fitter, lose weight, get better bodies and improve health?

Or are they happy to just drink and indulge in lots of food all the time?

Maybe there is a middle ground and they want both. Do these people work out?


----------



## finy (May 22, 2010)

Maybe I should explain a little more.

I usually end up training muay thai for a few months every year or two.

Im planning another trip at the end of the year maybe.

I just wanted to know if I could pick up personal training clients in a place like Phuket.

I have no idea of the local market and its been 3 years since I was staying in Phuket.

I know most older single guys are into the partying lifestyle but do they care about how they look and their health.

Also, are there many couples this might be interested in personal training?

Or maybe Thais with extra money.

Any help would be great as im just researching right now


----------

